# "Theme carved rock..."



## gregg k (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello all,
I was watching a show on how they made the Everest Mountain at Disney World and got me thinking... I want to add a second and possibly a third level and was going to buy several pallets of large stone, gravel and dirt and build up the "traditional" way. It would be back braking and cost a lot as you all are aware of. So I saw this Disney thing made out of "Themed carved rock" and wondering if anyone has played with the idea and if there is any info out there on this "artificial" alternative?
Thanks


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I press wrinkled aluminum foil into the cement/mortar when it is still wet and pull it away moments later. The cement is then sprayed with rattle cans.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

It's fairly common! there have been several threads about it over the years..
some links:

Mountains, Bridges and trestles 

FAKE ROCKS/PAINT OR DYE 

TJsTrains – Building Concrete Mountains.pdf 

Scot


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a compilation of Dennis Rayon's postings on methods used building the Rabbit Mountain Railroad, which you're welcome to download a copy of if you like.









Dennis Rayon - Rabbit Mountain Railroad - Mountains, Bridges, & Trestles (PDF 2.01MB)[/b]


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

I just posted this video in another thread. This is how I make my concrete mountains.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I went Garage shopping with a friend and found 4 hand held kitchen mixers cheap. Use them to mix my cement. 

For a mixing bowl I use the bottom of a 5 gal bucket. I cut the around the outside of the bucket about 3 to 4 inches from the bottom. That makes a sturdy mixing bowl 

JJ


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike your video was informative. Thanks.


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Robert said:


> Mike your video was informative. Thanks.


Thanks Robert!


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Scot I tried to get to the links you posted but all it did was bring me back to the gardening and landscape forum ? pete


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, really like your video. How did you make your portals?

-Jim


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

jimtyp said:


> Mike, really like your video. How did you make your portals?
> 
> -Jim


Thanks Jim, see this video.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had troubles with something eating on the blue foam I used for a bridge. Any ideas? Real smooth depressions, so not birds pecking on it.


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Jerry Barnes said:


> I've had troubles with something eating on the blue foam I used for a bridge. Any ideas? Real smooth depressions, so not birds pecking on it.


That's my fear. I worry about Amardillo. They burrow around the house and the shed sometimes. There are neighbors cats around too. I've had tunnel portals for a year and so far so good.

What about predator scent (deer repellent)?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

use a 1/2" drill and a heavy duty paint mixer to mix cement in a 5 gallon bucket, you can mix 2-2.5 gallons at a time
Dennis


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

denray said:


> use a 1/2" drill and a heavy duty paint mixer to mix cement in a 5 gallon bucket, you can mix 2-2.5 gallons at a time
> Dennis


I have one of those drill attachment mixers that I used to mix grout when I was laying a ceramic tile floor. But for modeling mountains, I like to work in smaller sections, half a large coffee can at a time, so that I can keep the same consistency while laying in the cloth and/or carving the rock. 

I guess it depends on how fast you want to work!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Just saw your video Mike, thanks very much. I'm facing concrete mountains in a month or two, so this is *hugely* helpful. 

===>Cliffy


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks Cliff, have fun. Let me know how you made out.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, I've seen high heat cause depressions in blue/pink foam, do you think that could be it?


----------

